# FRANKS HOT SAUCE!!



## shhaker (Apr 6, 2011)

ok so were sitting there and my wife says what if you inject the chicken with franks hot sause, before you rotissori it? so i mix up some butter and franks hot sauce, and inject away. OMG talk about good. also did a yosidas injection. anyone eles got a injection they use thats kinda off the wall?


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok with 117 posts you DESERVE THIS








Just be glad I am on my work PC cause the one on my home PC really rocks


----------



## shhaker (Apr 6, 2011)

i know....next time.....it was soo good i didnt get a chance......


----------



## i is a moose (Apr 7, 2011)

I like the flavor of Frank's, it works with chicken really well, but usually find myself spiking it with cayenne to get the heat I want from it.

Seriously, post up some pics next time, this sounds like a great project!


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 7, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


>




X2


----------



## meateater (Apr 7, 2011)

I like the chicken whoosy sauce or a habanero injection. I usually inject turkeys with butter and garlic juice.


----------



## flash (Apr 7, 2011)

Franks and butter........pretty much how buffulo wings started.


----------



## fife (Apr 7, 2011)

Sounds like some good stuff


----------



## dougmays (Apr 8, 2011)

I is a moose said:


> I like the flavor of Frank's, it works with chicken really well, but usually find myself spiking it with cayenne to get the heat I want from it.
> 
> Seriously, post up some pics next time, this sounds like a great project!




if you want more heat they have a franks X-tra hot also with a nice heat


----------



## shhaker (Apr 8, 2011)

i figured you guys have seen chickens before, i will definatley do it again and this time with pics...my bad!!


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 8, 2011)

shhaker said:


> ok so were sitting there and my wife says what if you inject the chicken with franks hot sause, before you rotissori it? so i mix up some butter and franks hot sauce, and inject away. OMG talk about good. also did a yosidas injection. anyone eles got a injection they use thats kinda off the wall?




I do the same exact thing and we go nuts over it. Love that Franks!


----------



## i is a moose (Apr 8, 2011)

I've just discovered that our local cash-n-carry has franks in restaurant-sized bottles. If they have the extra hot, then I'll be set.


----------



## biaviian (Apr 8, 2011)

Franks goes on everything.  If you want a great quick baked chicken take chicken breast and pound it out.  Then put the butter/franks mixture on it, in a baking dish, and cook at 350 till done.  Amazing on salads or just as is.  The flavor will be all the way through the meat.  Right now I'm eating some Grandma Utz's chips (best chips in the world) with a few drops of Franks on each chip.  This stuff is great on pizza too.  I have yet to find a food it doesn't go with.


----------



## i is a moose (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm liking the sound of that chicken! I think breading and frying would be pretty awesome for that, too. 

Frank's Jaegerschnizel, anyone?

I'm a firm believer in the virtue of Crystal Hot Sauce, but Frank's just fills that unique spot other sauces can't seem to fit. I think it's a combination of the flavor, and texture; there are few hot sauces that are that thick, and solid. I've never seen Frank's separate.

That could be a bad thing...


----------



## shhaker (Apr 8, 2011)

I is a moose said:


> I'm liking the sound of that chicken! I think breading and frying would be pretty awesome for that, too.
> 
> Frank's Jaegerschnizel, anyone?
> 
> ...


----------



## flash (Apr 9, 2011)

Franks is a good all around Hot Sauce. Another good one and one I use more than Franks is called Cholula. They have several versions, one with garlic.


----------



## dougmays (Apr 10, 2011)

flash is right choula is a good alternative as well as Tapitito (sp?)


----------



## i is a moose (Apr 11, 2011)

I like both of those. Tapatio has a great pepper flavor without too much heat or acidity, and it's elephant snot thick.
 


dougmays said:


> flash is right choula is a good alternative as well as Tapitito (sp?)


----------

